
YouTube stops recommending alt-right videos - anigbrowl
https://digitalsocialcontract.net/youtube-stops-recommending-alt-right-videos-6523ed6af60f
======
luckylion
Ahh, yes, Sam Harris, Jordan Peterson, Dave Rubin, Joe Rogan, known alt-right
reactionaries.

